

Airship Ventures raises $8M, brings Zeppelin to California - chengmi
http://venturebeat.com/2008/05/09/look-up-in-the-sky-zeppelin-company-airship-ventures-raises-8m/

======
dazzawazza
About 15 years ago there was a similar scheme in London, UK. It was quite
surreal to see an airship moving slowly along the horizon from the east end of
London to somewhere near the centre (I forget where it was).

It was cool but it just disappeared. Anyone know why?

------
xirium
I assume this will be a helium-filled airship.

~~~
nkohari
The Extreme version will offer thrill-seekers a hydrogen-filled zeppelin under
fire by anti-aircraft flak guns! :)

------
omnipath
They could make more money if they offered fantasy rides, like a steampunk
themed adventure. It's all right there. . . .

